# Dirtiest Non-Swear words.



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

The worst I've come across is 
Skunt
or 
Poonus.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bush, Harper...(ducks and runs for cover).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

theroan said:


> The worst I've come across is
> Skunt
> or
> Poonus.


Those are words?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Rusty Trombone


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When my kid sister, now in her late 40's was in the single-digits, my parents and I tried to con her into thinking that the word "synchronization" was a bad word. She would try to slyly say it aloud, just to get on our nerves and test the limits. Worked for a while too.

Does anyone else here remember "farkle"?

My favourite was when our older son came home one day from daycare and asked what a nacelle was. I said "I don't know. Let's look it up." So, we did, and found that a nacelle is part of an airplane fuselage. Of course when it was revealed that his interest in the word was prompted by being called a certain type of "nacelle" (and the "n" was borrowed frm the word preceding it), we both agreed - much to my relief - that his friend at daycare was a bit of a fool for calling him some part of an airplane. He forgot about it and never mentioned THAT airplane part ever again.....well, until he had to deal with the registrar's office at university.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Bush, Harper...(ducks and runs for cover).
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


You are aware that our conservatives are democrats right. You wanna hand the ball to the thieving liberals, the NDP that will raise our taxes for ineffective programs or the green party, who wants to give money to pot smokers who practice shamanism (actually in their platform). They don't even plan tax pot, a billion dollar industry for Canada. Ya, Harper is hate-able, but they've got a lot done with a minority govt.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Didn't Gavin Mcleod cover then all in "A Christmas Story"?


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> Frack, (also spelled Frak), from Battlestar Galactica would be my choice for dirtiest non-swear word. Everybody knows exactly what they are saying, and yet the TeeVee censors let it go by. Absolutely brilliant.
> 
> Skunt, (more typically spelled with a "C", in place of the "K"), is just an abbreviated Spoonerism of "Scavenger Hunt". The "Havenger Scunt", or "Scunt" is a well known tradition amongst the engineering streams at the University of Waterloo.



Hehe, Scunt is fun. Another semi-dirty word at UW is WEEF (Waterloo Engineering Endowment Fund). WEEF is good. It pays for TA's, labs, etc.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Feck!


as used in the movie "Almost Famous".


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

theroan said:


> .............wants to give money to pot smokers who practice shamanism (actually in their platform).............


Yeah! sdsre


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was tickled and pleased to hear 60's poet-revolutionaries The Fugs over the closing credits of "Burn After Reading" recently.

"Fug" was a word taken from 50's novel "The Naked and the Dead" by Norman Mailer, which founding Fug Tuli Kupferberg explains here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzUZwbvqTqI Tuli, God bless him, just turned 85 last week.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Bush, Harper...(ducks and runs for cover).
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Hey !!! You beat me to it. You slunk!!!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow go Red Dwarf for

_Smeg _and _Smeghead_

I kinda also liked W C Fields

_Kumquat_

And who does not love to play with their partners

_uvula_


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

Vagarta (pr. _va-jar-ta_).

"Man... what a weird vagarta."


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Well the geeks all use fsck


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

How about stompin toms "mucking shmushers"
Or my favorite made up one "squank"

Whats your plans tonight?
Im going squanking.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Actually I was going to mention this one. I heard it long before Almost Famous when they used that word on a regular basis in a Britcom called "Father Ted". 



Milkman said:


> Feck!
> 
> 
> as used in the movie "Almost Famous".


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Feck!
> 
> 
> as used in the movie "Almost Famous".


I think "Feck" is the lighter Irish version of the similar sounding word - kinda like how we say Frick or Frig. Add in "Frack" as used in Battlestar Galactica and you have the whole gamut.

Of course, the master of non-swear words was Yosemite Sam who would string together all of the above and then some when confounded by Bugs Bunny for the hundredth time.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Actually I was going to mention this one. I heard it long before Almost Famous when they used that word on a regular basis in a Britcom called "Father Ted".


FECK! GIRLS! ARSE!

God, what a great show.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i like to say "troutbucket."

my friends and i started saying "what the shlunce?" in highschool.

also saying "smurph" completely inappropriately results in some pretty funny lines, IMO:

"did you see him smurphing the dog?"
"I totally got smurphed on the weekend"
"I'm gonna smurph that bastid!"


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

(For those at all interested in European philosophy)

I think it has to be "Kant".

As in the not so philosophical dialogue:

"Did you Popper?"

"Yes, but first I had to Heidegger her Kant..."


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Wow go Red Dwarf for
> _Smeg _and _Smeghead_


I refuse to believe they had never heard the word smegma before coining that one. Does it still count?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> I refuse to believe they had never heard the word smegma before coining that one. Does it still count?


:food-smiley-004: I never know to believe them or not on that one!! But as to counts....

[youtube=Option]3A0RFDm8_rE[/youtube]


----------

